# the original gypsy rose replica build



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

ok guys here it is, i am replicating the original 1963 impala gypsy rose for the nnl show commin up in november so far i still have alot of information on this car to gather but i do have two great pictures to start with

















so over the next couple of months i will have my hands full so wish me luck on this major replica of history:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im glad youre tackling this project,one thatd intimidate alot of us.Hell I was thinking of doing it.But good luck,yo


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Much luck bro! Im sure you can pull it off you gots the skills!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice get down homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man good luck. Cant wait to watch this being built.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

go for it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

It needs decals. How else can you apply the roses?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> It needs decals. How else can you apply the roses?


That's were I'd be hitting up Trend,for a special design!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

im doin the roses with gel pins all hand drawn so itll have the same feel as the original and thanks half ass for posting the pic of the hood im still wandering how the panels are on the trunk


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

There's not to many pics of this car on the net.....Krazy. IDK.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You see the rear lights......


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> You see the rear lights......


x2 just noticed it now that you pointed it out. pretty cool


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

If trend made the roses, I would buy a set. A great looking car


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sandcast said:


> If trend made the roses, I would buy a set. A great looking car


X2 or to replicate "Angel Baby'another rose themed Impala that one a 66 and not as famous.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow im gettin pumped for this build i just ordered the kit i love the taillights this thing is going to be awsome im hand drawing the flowers then after this build im goin to do the elvis 68 impala lowrider but rite now the original gypsy rose will be at the nnl show in november


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

undercoverimpala said:


> *GYPSY ROSE *
> 
> here is what i got so far......


Thought I remembered a homie building this years ago...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CHEVYXXX said:


> x2 just noticed it now that you pointed it out. pretty cool


 yup


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Thought I remembered a homie building this years ago...


i thought he finished it


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea he was building the 64 it was the second version after the 63 was totaled in a wreck it looks freakin good bur just the wrong version


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Trends on it homies ............ Coming soon from Franklin INK ...... Gypsie Rose '63 ........ 











This is just a sample ......... Still workin' on it ........  !


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

aight homie its on get it finished and let me know what its gona cost dont forget the hood and trunk homie hell yea looks good


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude trend that is slick man.

Im thinkin you need to print it on white paper tho. That way he dont need to paint that part white.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, that what I was thinking ... it'll need to be printed on white decal paper ... I just hope I can get these right for the homie ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> You see the rear lights......


first thing i saw! meh.....but it fits the time period! and yah i bet trend could throw on this!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> yea he was building the 64 it was the second version after _*the 63 was totaled in a wreck *_it looks freakin good bur just the wrong version


aww shit really?! i didnt know that! need to find pics of that and build a wrecked one too! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Trends on it homies ............ Coming soon from Franklin INK ...... Gypsie Rose '63 ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: im down! i like the 63 body better then the 64 just the paint is better on the 64.....but if the hard part can be taken out with some franklin ink...HELL YAH!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those are tight Trend,of course the story that was circulated was that jealous rivel threw paint thinner and took bats to it.The wreck story makes a hell of lot more sense.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> i thought he finished it


Idk


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea ive been doing my history hell yea trend that will be cool to bad you cant put the pink around it either to where all id have to paint is the red i dont have a airbrush gun to fade the small areas that are pink but im deff digging this build oh and ive only seen one picture of the wrecked car


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

"One of the first cars Walt painted after opening up his own studio was a 1963 Chevrolet Impala belonging to Jesse Valadez, a member of the Imperials Car Club from East Los Angeles. Jesse had spent the summer of 1971 prepping the car for paint, and he hauled it over to Walt for a one of a kind paint job. The first version of the car was kind of orange with swirls. Jesse was not too satisfied, and he took the car back to Walt telling him he wanted something different. He wanted a few roses on the car. They decided on roses, Mexican style roses. The kind that was used to decorate a local Mexican restaurant. Walt spent six months decorating the car with about 40 hand painted roses. Once completed Jesse's Impala, known as the Gypsy Rose, became quite a sensation at car shows.[4] The Gypsy Rose was later wrecked, and Walt was called upon to paint a replacement 1964 Chevrolet Impala for Jesse."
this is from kustomrama.com


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

corky said:


> ok guys here it is, i am replicating the original 1963 impala gypsy rose for the nnl show commin up in november so far i still have alot of information on this car to gather but i do have two great pictures to start with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

That second picture is gypsy rose II. I like the 64 version better. It is definately a true piece of lowrider history! I saw something about his funeral and the funeral persession was amazing! They had the GYPSY ROSE on a flat bed right behind the hearse, and about 200 lowriders lined up behind it. Thats the way to go!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

http://youtu.be/cLI7pw_-NJA


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

both cars are killer works of art im doin the 63 cause noone else has yet so itll be different deffinately and im doin it all with rattle can aswell unless i can find the airbrush stuff extremely cheap either way it will be an amazing build hey does anybody know what color the interior is in the 63 it looks black


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well as you all know i build on a budget so money is tough for me to have to build and after figuring up prices their is no way the gypsy rose replica is gona happen before november so i have came up with a alternative yet another famous impala built in 1968 and the price will be more in my budget for this year im still gona do the gypsy rose just not rite now im keepin this thread going so i can show yall pictures of my build of allen dukes bloody mary 64 impala built in 1968 its still a huge build and will still be bringing back a memory so lets do it to it here is a picture of it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dont fuckin do that. Keep the gypsy rose going. I see $30 if you have the kit. 
Decals $10
Paint $10
Tires if you dont have those $8 shipped.

Am I missing anything. Just needs time.

Hell if you need anything for it Im sur we can help you out.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well i added up for the air brush stuff aswell plush the nail polish paint job i cant get the fades rite with spray can i was lookin at almost 200 to build the kit i can do it for 50 without the airbrush stuff the paint was the only issue i had but if yall think i should stick with the gypsy rose then thats what itll be then and then ill build bloody mary later


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude talk to trend about the decals. Maybe he can add all that fadeing and paint work in the decals. Not just the roses. Just need to ask. Cuz $200 is krazy. The only thing I see that well hold you up is the tail light. Other then that it should be that hard.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

oh no it deff shouldnt be that hard the wheels are 11 plus shipping on ebay and the kit was only 15 plus shipping the taillights are easy to do probably bout 2 hrs worth of work and itll be rollin on the rear lights ill have to get it cromed or alcaid it but the rest is easy as hell


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

whats the color on gypse rose?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

$200 for abuild?! what are thinking corky?! there's no PE or mando wheels!! if trend can get some ink going for the 63 and/or 64 im down! its and old school build so an AMT would fit perfect!! you need paint and pics for the guts.....slam it on cragers!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I could build this thing for less than $75. And bro if ya need an airbrush...i just got one and a free compressor.. check your friends/resources before goin apeshit crazy on some prices.. u know the hack shacks got the parts sitting here..lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Every one here has parts laying around all over the place. What ever you need I'm sur we got what you need.

Like slammdsonoma said ask your friends 1st......like us.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Every one here has parts laying around all over the place. What ever you need I'm sur we got what you need.
> 
> Like slammdsonoma said ask your friends 1st......like us.


corky is slammedsonomas friend HALF.....LOL...CORKY what are doing?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I think this might actually be a easier build then the 64,if no one has pics of the guts,you could take a little artistic license,but like slammed said if you need anything let any of us know,I think it could be built for under 75$ too.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well guys im deff up for the build i wana build it im pumped the guy i got the kit from threw in some 70s cragars since he has like a million sets man im diggin the build brian homie i thought the air brushes were messed up if not then yea can i borrow them for a day homie literally that is the only thing holding me up is the paint and the interior is black biscuit tuck uffin:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

SlammdSonoma said:


> I could build this thing for less than $75. And bro if ya need an airbrush...i just got one and a free compressor.. check your friends/resources before goin apeshit crazy on some prices.. u know the hack shacks got the parts sitting here..lol


well it is a amt kit with the promo type bottom so im thinkin a killer kickass curbside maybe even a diorama of a 70scar show set up with the rope and cotton hell idk ill let it tell me what it wants but im digging the idea of a curbside since old show cars always had their hood closed


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*63 GYPSY ROSE*

the 63 version had stock interior,read the magazine where 64 Gypsy Rose was on the cover.Tells you the difference between the two.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember an LRB mag back in the day had a gypsy rose made from a 63 body but with the 64 paint job on it.I think I have it.I'll dig through my old magazines tonite just to post it up & hype you up a lil bit fo yo gypsy rose wey.Gypsy Rose is my favorite lowrider car.Give a damn what people say,that pink car is the best impala ever.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> I remember an LRB mag back in the day had a gypsy rose made from a 63 body but with the 64 paint job on it.I think I have it.I'll dig through my old magazines tonite just to post it up & hype you up a lil bit fo yo gypsy rose wey.Gypsy Rose is my favorite lowrider car.Give a damn what people say,that pink car is the best impala ever.


I think I remember that one,he also had a Twilight Zone and an Altered Image,this was before Pegasus D's were available,so he made due with what he had.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I think I remember that one,he also had a Twilight Zone and an Altered Image,this was before Pegasus D's were available,so he made due with what he had.



nope that was Armando M. Avila with these in the pic.The car I'm talking about had this gypsy rose paint job from this 64 in this picture but on a 63 body with pegasus wheels.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those still look good to me today!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*yup*



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Those still look good to me today!


he's on facebook,a dude in japan did an article on him in a low low mag.Features 3 gypsy rose cars he built.Talk about crazy & badass work,living legend for sure.I hit him up on messages,he a cool cat not stuck up or anything.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Armando M. Avila's gypsy rose


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

these are his new versions of a gypsy rose from his drawings


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Only thing about a complete decal set would be ... some paint masking involved for Corky , to lay down the pearl white panel under the rose decals section..... then I believe the rest would be a silver flake base ... Next he would have to apply some Dupli-color dull coat lacquer over the decals as a sealer , wet sand then mask over the decals and pant the rest of the body ...* 


halfasskustoms said:


> Dude talk to trend about the decals. Maybe he can add all that fadeing and paint work in the decals. Not just the roses. Just need to ask. Cuz $200 is krazy. The only thing I see that well hold you up is the tail light. Other then that it should be that hard.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dang homie , those drawings are sick ...... I've always wanted to do a new version of Gypsy Rose ...*


halfasskustoms said:


> Dude talk to trend about the decals. Maybe he can add all that fadeing and paint work in the decals. Not just the roses. Just need to ask. Cuz $200 is krazy. The only thing I see that well hold you up is the tail light. Other then that it should be that hard.





TINGOS said:


> View attachment 526725
> 
> 
> View attachment 526726
> ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> Armando M. Avila's gypsy rose
> View attachment 526724


The 63 with the 64 paint scheme is a badass idea,does 1 of those have a removable hardtop?


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

well guys its a sad day in my world i got a call earlier from my mom and my dad is back in the hospital and not doin good he had a blockage in his neck and when they went in they found a horible infection so after a couple of days in the hospital the culture came back as mercer which is a highly contageous infectious dissease almost as bad as aids is to the ammune system and per his request im going to build his dream car for nnl it is the zz top 33 ford coupe i will still be doing this project but i am putting priority in the 33 ford because i dont know how long he has left and id like to atleast give him his dream car in his lifetime so to all of yall who were looking forward to this im sorry it will still happen guys just gona put it on the back burner thanks to all who has put input and thought into helping me with this project u guys dont know what you all mean as friends and homies so thank you guys


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> well guys its a sad day in my world i got a call earlier from my mom and my dad is back in the hospital and not doin good he had a blockage in his neck and when they went in they found a horible infection so after a couple of days in the hospital the culture came back as mercer which is a highly contageous infectious dissease almost as bad as aids is to the ammune system and per his request im going to build his dream car for nnl it is the zz top 33 ford coupe i will still be doing this project but i am putting priority in the 33 ford because i dont know how long he has left and id like to atleast give him his dream car in his lifetime so to all of yall who were looking forward to this im sorry it will still happen guys just gona put it on the back burner thanks to all who has put input and thought into helping me with this project u guys dont know what you all mean as friends and homies so thank you guys


damn that sucks corky!! hope every thing works out with your pops bro! I SAY WE KEEP THIS GOING TIL CORKY CAN GET BACK TO IT?! trend...where yah at on decals bro.....i think i have a fresh AMT tre in the stash, if not ill buy one on the bay.......ill change my DRAG-LO build WIP (get back to it) build to this one?! but ill deff, need trends INK!! i read the how to idea trend........could i spray the white.......lay decals....spray dull coat...mask decals...spray silver? wouldnt white paper decals be easier?! BTW......what is the color of the '63?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

corky said:


> well guys its a sad day in my world i got a call earlier from my mom and my dad is back in the hospital and not doin good he had a blockage in his neck and when they went in they found a horible infection so after a couple of days in the hospital the culture came back as mercer which is a highly contageous infectious dissease almost as bad as aids is to the ammune system and per his request im going to build his dream car for nnl it is the zz top 33 ford coupe i will still be doing this project but i am putting priority in the 33 ford because i dont know how long he has left and id like to atleast give him his dream car in his lifetime so to all of yall who were looking forward to this im sorry it will still happen guys just gona put it on the back burner thanks to all who has put input and thought into helping me with this project u guys dont know what you all mean as friends and homies so thank you guys


I wish you the best,bro.We'll all be waiting for u to come back to this but take care of youre fathers wishes,but with heart and make THAT your best work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Our prayers are with you Corky ... :angel:

Yeah the white decals would b easier...... I'm tryin to get a good pic of the hood, roof, and trunk. I think the kolor is Hot Pink pearl or kandy pink over a pearl white...... I wonder if GSeeds knows .......


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Im sorry to hear about your pops, my thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks guys im still building just gona put all other projects aside for the 33 ford for him already started a build sheet for it and am gettin things ready to get the kit tomorrow evening or friday this will be the most detailed kit ive ever built i want everything to open and have some kind of a purpose plus im gona do alot of scratch building to make this thing rite thanks for understanding guys i will deff be commin back to this build hock i appreciate you takin over homie make me proud on that note i leave all of yall with this


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ours prayers are with you corky.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> damn that sucks corky!! hope every thing works out with your pops bro! I SAY WE KEEP THIS GOING TIL CORKY CAN GET BACK TO IT?! trend...where yah at on decals bro.....i think i have a fresh AMT tre in the stash, if not ill buy one on the bay.......ill change my DRAG-LO build WIP (get back to it) build to this one?! but ill deff, need trends INK!! i read the how to idea trend........could i spray the white.......lay decals....spray dull coat...mask decals...spray silver? wouldnt white paper decals be easier?! BTW......what is the color of the '63?


HOCK This is a great idea. Helpin others out when we can is what's its all about.

Corky I hope for all the best. There's a guy right now on MCM building that same car the 33. Check it out.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

do you have a link to it half ass id love to see how he is doing it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=62443


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

i checked it out wow the kit actually looks cheap idk why but it does im kinda glad im starting from a different 33 ford kit


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

NO you right. Looks like crap. But any other kit would look much better.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

yea i got a 33 ford kit from revell monogram it looks to be a way better kit i hate it when companys mold their kits in color its so hard to work with


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> thanks guys im still building just gona put all other projects aside for the 33 ford for him already started a build sheet for it and am gettin things ready to get the kit tomorrow evening or friday this will be the most detailed kit ive ever built i want everything to open and have some kind of a purpose plus im gona do alot of scratch building to make this thing rite thanks for understanding guys i will deff be commin back to this build _*hock i appreciate you takin over homie make me proud on that note*_ i leave all of yall with this
> View attachment 526910


ok, i remember that car! didnt BOYD build the chezoom for ZZ?! anyway......yah imma take a stab at it corky! been thinkin all day at work how to make the tail lights! IF ANYONE WANTS TO JUMP IN WITH PICS.....FEEL FREE! helps trend with decals and me with the build! i have LRM's from '93 on.....so i should have it some where if it was in the mag WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY after it was built?! if anyone has an LRB issue info...do tell!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

all i have is AMT in the stash...ALL need a dip, so im on the grind for a 63 lowrider revell kit now! i know the undies and guts will be boring black...but more detail for the undies plus ill get an opening trunk already jambed!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TTT.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i found that trunk pic half!! gotta find the tre and is on!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:facepalm: you havnt found 1 yet. Hurry up and hop to it....LOL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> :facepalm: you havnt found 1 yet. Hurry up and hop to it....LOL.


ill find the car you donate $10 to trend for the decals.......then i gotta figure out the fades of pink!! the REAL COLOR....i already have the cragers....hopefully they fit scaledreams.com lowpros and whites?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool. Can't wait to see it gett started.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Kool. Can't wait to see it gett started.


good shit!! go pay trend for the decals and im on the grind for the revell tre!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Are we both building this. ? Why am I buying these decals. ? I thought you were building it. ? I mean I'll help out if you need me too.....lol. I got your back, you my new fam member now.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Are we both building this. ? Why am I buying these decals. ? I thought you were building it. ? I mean I'll help out if you need me too.....lol. I got your back, you my new fam member now.


:bowrofl:i was joking foolio! i need to grab a revell 63 and then ill hit trend for the ink.......and yah! build one too and who ever else?! the only hurdel i see is fabbing the rear tails....i got some flat stock to mess with.....LOL i bet gseeds could knock it out no prob! ANYONE KNOW IF THE 64 AMT OR 70 AMY CRAGERS WILL FIT THE SCALE DREAMS 5:20'S? i have the rims just no tire


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit maybe I'll just do that.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice project u guys have going here,you can use the dish from the Pegasus wheels hock,just modify the cragors a bit and they will look sick .any idea who biuld this one?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a great pick.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

machio said:


> Nice project u guys have going here,you can use the dish from the Pegasus wheels hock,just modify the cragors a bit and they will look sick .any idea who biuld this one?


DOWN 2 SCALE I BELIEVE.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

machio said:


> Nice project u guys have going here,you can use the dish from the Pegasus wheels hock,just modify the cragors a bit and they will look sick .any idea who biuld this one?




Jose "wagon man" from D2S


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

machio said:


> Nice project u guys have going here,you can use the dish from the Pegasus wheels hock,just modify the cragors a bit and they will look sick .any idea who biuld this one?


damn thats nice....coffin and all! was this the one hand drawn with gel pens?!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hey guys great news my dad got to go home friday after 14 days in the hospital and a week in a nursing home the doc found a oral antibiotic he can take from home idk how but hes a freakin lucky goose he has beat cancer and now mercer wow he says he to damn mean to die lol but hes up walking and trying to get back to his normal self thanks guys for everything and hock im excited to see how this turns out i really am as for the question boyd actually built the eliminator and the chezoom and the alumacoupe for billy gibbons of zz top and as for the taillights hock i had a idea on how i was gona do em just cut the area out and make the separations with thin styrene and then take some clear plastic and paint it clear red and put it behind the area


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great news homie !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

X 2.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X3


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

corky good to hear your pops is doing better, but i saw this tread and saw you or someone ,{i didnt read every post in here}, was going to build a original '63 gypsy rose replica, i just glanced thought the 5 pages, and no pics or anything of a build up,i know trend is working on decals { half the battle } when is this build coming ??


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Seeds Hock is building it now. I might do one as well. Hock is looking for a kit now. Stay toon buddy, its getting there.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> corky good to hear your pops is doing better, but i saw this tread and saw you or someone ,{i didnt read every post in here}, was going to build a original '63 gypsy rose replica, i just glanced thought the 5 pages, and no pics or anything of a build up,i know trend is working on decals { half the battle } when is this build coming ??


AWSOME NEWS ABOUT YOUR DAD CORKY!! whats up gary....its been awhile...so yah like halfass said.....corky kicked it off, had some family issues......i was already liking it, so imm get on it til he can....got the kit today the undies and guts are sitting in the sun drying right now.....so im off to get some franklin ink......still searching the web and not finding much more?!








found an old forum suggesting the tails were from a polara.....this one's a '64...was there ever a kit/promo? thats my next search!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

found a polara on ebay....almost $50! ouch!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Corky, thanks for telling us the good news


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I know theres stuff like that at mickaels.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> AWSOME NEWS ABOUT YOUR DAD CORKY!! whats up gary....its been awhile...so yah like halfass said.....corky kicked it off, had some family issues......i was already liking it, so imm get on it til he can....got the kit today the undies and guts are sitting in the sun drying right now.....so im off to get some franklin ink......still searching the web and not finding much more?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> > AWSOME NEWS ABOUT YOUR DAD CORKY!! whats up gary....its been awhile...so yah like halfass said.....corky kicked it off, had some family issues......i was already liking it, so imm get on it til he can....got the kit today the undies and guts are sitting in the sun drying right now.....so im off to get some franklin ink......still searching the web and not finding much more?!
> ...


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Killed off, as in totalled?

I would like to do a 64, I have more kits. Also, as non ss.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Killed off, as in totalled?
> 
> I would like to do a 64, I have more kits. Also, as non ss.


YES! searchin all over the web.....first i hear it was in a accident.....then a "rival" car club smashed it up for it rising popularity?! either way.....the '63 is dead and gone and the 64 was the new version....im on the 63 grind right now!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

the 63 was totalled , it was rummered that it was bumper jacked and beat with bricks, in a club on club fight, stuff like that would happend from to time back then,So not to hard to belive,whether or not that is true i dont know, but one day about 3 years ago i got a completely different story from my buddy walt prey as to what happend, He is the guy in the photo who painted the '63 and the 2nd car,a '64 impala, and he knew the history of both cars better than most, As for the build,i think a build up of the '63 would be real cool, as the '64 has been done over and over again, I myself have been kicking around the idea of building the '63 for years, just never have yet, but i mite !








a pic of walt takin a few years ago, this with his 57 nomad and one of his planes he would fly with one of his paint jobs on it, and just in case you didnt know,walt was a very good model car builder as well !


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Trend, you are going to do the decals still?

Gary, I guess one could do the 63 and 64. I did not realize that the 64 was over done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Here found these on LIL....lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well feel free to jump in gary! it would be AWSOME to build a ride along side with you!! im already sprayin the undies and guts!! gettin trends ink...trying to find the square '64 polera tail lights!! im gonna need your help with the white fade if you are down?!......heres some progress i got going......caught a hot day sparayed the undies and guts....not to humid....ill let it gas out for a good 24!








cragers were daytons back then....found a set to fit some low pro whites!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice Hock. Lookin good sofar.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Trend, you are going to do the decals still?
> 
> Gary, I guess one could do the 63 and 64. I did not realize that the 64 was over done.


sand case,i didnt say it was over done, i said it been done, and yes one can build a 63 or a 64 or both if one likes, hell if one would like one can build a '65 if one would like to,all im saying is a 63 would be kinda cool cause one has never seen one built in 25th scale, as for this one i think i would build the 63 one.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got a AMT 63 I'll try it too. I'll get it started today.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> If no one wants to jump in on painting this beast, I will lay some spray homie!


I'm going to try to do mine in spray can. But I know hock might take you up on it. 

Mines not going to be 100% like the 1.1 asin color but it'll look close.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

No, Gary, I agree with you. Now that I think about it, even ERTL AMT did a ProShop version of the 64. Wrong color I think.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I always wanted to build a 64 in just straight pink. The Testors one shot pink is nice when laid out nicely.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I always wanted to build a 64 in just straight pink. The Testors one shot pink is nice when laid out nicely.


Yea it is, I did a 62 Catalina and love the way that color turned out.. Got a little pearl to it!!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

their was two versions the 63 and the 64 the guys painting the 64 after the 63 got totaled in a acident thanks guys for everything hock is now taking this on full blast and honestly their arent but a handful of builders id rather take this on instead of me and he just happens to be one of them so it will deff be a awsome build hock homie if you need to talk bout it and maybe we can share some ideas bout it hollr at me 706 861 1818


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im going to do it too. But Im going to go for a newer oldskool look. Its going to be mettel flake all over were there pink is. And a kandy pink paint.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HAS ANYBODY LOOKED IN HERE THERE'S LOTS OF PICS OF IT BEEN LOOKING THRU THE THREAD LATELY I SEEN SUM OF THE 63 VERSION HOPE THIS HELPS HOCK :nicoderm:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/56639-imperials-cc.html


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Freakin' Sweeeeeeeeeet !!!*


halfasskustoms said:


>


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm going to try to do mine in spray can. But I know hock might take you up on it.
> Mines not going to be 100% like the 1.1 asin color but it'll look close.


im sprayin mine, even though chris has proved he can PAINT! so ill keep your generosity in mind for another build! :biggrin:



MayhemKustomz said:


> I always wanted to build a 64 in just straight pink. The Testors one shot pink is nice when laid out nicely.


thats exactly the color i was thinking of, but maybe just a shade to dark? ill have to spray a test subject and see....itll help when i have trends ink in hand i think!?



corky said:


> their was two versions the 63 and the 64 the guys painting the 64 after the 63 got totaled in a acident thanks guys for everything hock is now taking this on full blast and honestly their arent but a handful of builders id rather take this on instead of me and he just happens to be one of them so it will deff be a awsome build hock homie if you need to talk bout it and maybe we can share some ideas bout it hollr at me 706 861 1818


thanks for the props corky....but if i were you...i'd be worried about it getting finished!!! :rofl: right now my hang up is the polera tail lights?! i JUST won a '64 super stock kit....kinda close to the polera....guy said it has the 6 square tails so we will see.....other wise im hittin up modelhaus for em....anly thing there is thats a 6-8 week hold up! :banghead:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HAS ANYBODY LOOKED IN HERE THERE'S LOTS OF PICS OF IT BEEN LOOKING THRU THE THREAD LATELY I SEEN SUM OF THE 63 VERSION HOPE THIS HELPS HOCK :nicoderm:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/56639-imperials-cc.html


thanks bro!! i'll check it out! anyone know if the 63 is SS or not?! i already have the guts painted all black......but have a resin bench just in case.....SINICLE.....i need a donut steering wheel......an o-ring for the wheel.....then what?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hock is that what's in the car. A bench seat and a donut steering wheels.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hock is that what's in the car. A bench seat and a donut steering wheels.


sterring wheel yes.....you can see it in the pic that shows the tail lights with the driver door open a lil.......i heard the interior is all stock and black....so if it SS then buckets and center console, if not it would have the bench?! :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thanks bro!! i'll check it out! anyone know if the 63 is SS or not?! i already have the guts painted all black......but have a resin bench just in case.....SINICLE.....i need a donut steering wheel......an o-ring for the wheel.....then what?!


its shaved except for the side trim which makes it impossible to know


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> its shaved except for the side trim which makes it impossible to know


yah i noticed the absence of the SS or jumping impala emblem..........also....the car was only lowered and didnt have juice right?!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I'm convinced, a '63 is a better choice. I like the cragar wheels and no roses on the roof. Looks like non ss as Impala side strip doesn't look like machine turned, but's silver looking. I looked all over internet and no good photos of interior.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> sterring wheel yes.....you can see it in the pic that shows the tail lights with the driver door open a lil.......i heard the interior is all stock and black....so if it SS then buckets and center console, if not it would have the bench?! :dunno:


the interior is black diamond tuck,had bucket seats, and was lifted fron and back.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn Mr Seeds. That's great info buddy. Thanks. What else you know bout this car.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> the interior is black diamond tuck,had bucket seats, and was lifted fron and back.


shot in the dark...but since you know the painter...any pics or further info?! and for the set up how many pumps and batteries.......for the era...guessing black pumps?! i sent a shout out in the imperials thread....we'll see if it brings anything?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> shot in the dark...but since you know the painter...any pics or further info?! and for the set up how many pumps and batteries.......for the era...guessing black pumps?! i sent a shout out in the imperials thread....we'll see if it brings anything?!


as for more info from the painter, walt passed away christmas eve of last year , as for the pumps i would play it safe with a two pump set up, not pesco's but the regular pumps, the kind that would have been gotten with the old 5 finger discount around 12 midnite from a truck with a hydraulic tail gate, most likely painted black since ive never seen the trunk open, on the 63,if they would have been chromed im sure you would find a pic with the trunk open at some show, ive never seen the 64 trunk open either for that matter, run maybe just 4 batteries, two for the front and two for the rear.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

AWW!! that sucks!! R.I.P. walt!! i was thinkin 2 black pumps with a 4 battery set up anyway?! LOL...man i thought back in the day you were the shit if you were lifted?! i was hoping this ride would be all aver the place?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> AWW!! that sucks!! R.I.P. walt!! i was thinkin 2 black pumps with a 4 battery set up anyway?! LOL...man i thought back in the day you were the shit if you were lifted?! i was hoping this ride would be all aver the place?!


ya that set up will be fine im sure, being lifted in the 60s and 70's was very common,especially in east LA,compton, north long beach,getting lifted wasnt all that hard, staying out of jail was harder.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea gary good info homie hock now im glued watching this like i said anything u need or advice hollr at me


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Looking good fellas, I've been planinng a similar project just in 1/64 scale of both the 64 and 63. I may need some of those decals as well Trend


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> ya that set up will be fine im sure, being lifted in the 60s and 70's was very common,especially in east LA,compton, north long beach,getting lifted wasnt all that hard, staying out of jail was harder.


so how was the diamond tuck done.......looks like in the pic you can see the stock looking black vynil so was the outer of the seat vynil and the diamond tuck sewn into the inserts?! what about the door panels and deck panel?


corky said:


> hell yea gary good info homie hock now im glued watching this like i said anything u need or advice hollr at me


:h5:



sasisneros said:


> Looking good fellas, I've been planinng a similar project just in 1/64 scale of both the 64 and 63. I may need some of those decals as well Trend


1:64 looks nice!!! you make the decals?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

stock door panels, diamond tuck on the face and bottom of seat , not on the sides.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> stock door panels, diamond tuck on the face and bottom of seat , not on the sides.


front and back diamond tuck, bucket seats with the SS center consol, white donut steering wheel, stock door panels! DONE..right?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> front and back diamond tuck, bucket seats with the SS center consol, white donut steering wheel, stock door panels! DONE..right?!


all the pics ive seen it had a black donut,not to say that it couldnt have had a white one at some time. theres a kit with a pink car on the box, but i cant remember what car it is, 62 somthing? but it had a diamont tuck interior. maybe cut the front seat into two buckets and use the rear seat as is.


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

1:64 looks nice!!! you make the decals?![/QUOTE]

Yeah


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> all the pics ive seen it had a black donut,not to say that it couldnt have had a white one at some time. theres a kit with a pink car on the box, but i cant remember what car it is, 62 somthing? but it had a diamont tuck interior. maybe cut the front seat into two buckets and use the rear seat as is.


SS kit has the buckets...i had a bench to use for the NON impala...but buckets are goin in now....im gonna button up some black foam wednsday after work....i got my 63 body free of handels and rear emblems.....fender flags next then its on to primer!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hock, it is definitely an SS?


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay Hock, same question....has anybody decided how and what order they will lay the paint? And what colors?

I was wondering if the white first, then cover with tape, on to marroon and pink?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sand Im going to lay white then mettel flake the shit out of it. Then sand/polish then clear. Tape off the white and lay sliver/flake/kandy pink then sand/polish/clear. Then have to figer out how to fade the paint around the rose's and hood.

Remember Im going to a newer style with mine.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Half, you answered my question about the white


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> thanks bro!! i'll check it out! anyone know if the 63 is SS or not?! i already have the guts painted all black......but have a resin bench just in case.....SINICLE.....i need a donut steering wheel......an o-ring for the wheel.....then what?!


I got you on the wheel. Shoot me an addy and I'll get on it when I grt a min.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Okay Hock, same question....has anybody decided how and what order they will lay the paint? And what colors?
> 
> I was wondering if the white first, then cover with tape, on to marroon and pink?


sorry bro...i totally spaced it....this comes straight from the ink man him self....TREND........*yes they are on white paper. The way Ide do it would be to paint the car pink ... then apply the decals ... then apply a light mist of clear on ... let that flash off then hit it again with a light coat of clear. Next when it's all dry ... wet sand the car lightly with 8000 grit . next MASK off the decals with Tamiya tape or it's equal ... then do the fades around the side decals.....*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I got you on the wheel. Shoot me an addy and I'll get on it when I grt a min.


:h5: thanks bro!!!!! ill get at yah!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hey as for the diamond tuck the 62 catalina has the same interior as the impalas but its diamond tuck look at my advitar its that kit with the diamond tuck


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Corky.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

corky said:


> hey as for the diamond tuck the 62 catalina has the same interior as the impalas but its diamond tuck look at my advitar its that kit with the diamond tuck


I just built one of those this year and I didn't use the diamond tuck seats if you want them. I think I have all of the diamond tuck interior..seats & door panels. Let me know. I will donate them.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> hey as for the diamond tuck the 62 catalina has the same interior as the impalas but its diamond tuck look at my advitar its that kit with the diamond tuck


yah i have that kit i never built.....i will have to look at em.....gary says only the seat inserts front and rear had the diamond...but STOCK door panels



chris_thobe said:


> I just built one of those this year and I didn't use the diamond tuck seats if you want them. I think I have all of the diamond tuck interior..seats & door panels. Let me know. I will donate them.


ill take em if half ass dont want em?! i already got the kit and i think we was lookin?!
i got the '64 dodge super stock kit in today!! tails are a perfect match! but its a mint JOHAN....so i may cast the rear bumper and sell the kit?! i got a little bit of mold left to do it, but plenty of resin....camera batt. is dead so pics friday!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> sorry bro...i totally spaced it....this comes straight from the ink man him self....TREND........*yes they are on white paper. The way Ide do it would be to paint the car pink ... then apply the decals ... then apply a light mist of clear on ... let that flash off then hit it again with a light coat of clear. Next when it's all dry ... wet sand the car lightly with 8000 grit . next MASK off the decals with Tamiya tape or it's equal ... then do the fades around the side decals.....*


?? lol, what ?


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I would do the car all white.. tape off all of the lines, then start masking and painting section by section... Then lay decals last before hammering on some clear.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

gseeds said:


> ?? lol, what ?


my bad......i was asking trend how to do the white fades on the side decals with out effin up the decals! body needs to go white first! i got mine about cleaned up ready to go!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I would do the car all white.. tape off all of the lines, then start masking and painting section by section... Then lay decals last before hammering on some clear.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I was thinking laquaer white, so it doesn't pull up with the tape


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks HOCK. Yeah I'll take them diamond tuck stuff. I don't have that kit so Thad help a lot.

Chris I'll IM you my addy. LMK what you want or need for it all.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well HALFASS, I feel like a dumbass.. I went looking for the diamond tuck seats out of the Catalina, and realized that they are......IN THE CATALINA!! HAHA I thought I used the other ones, but I guess not. My bad bro, sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh well. It's all good. I'll just make my own, that is if no one steps up and can come up with some.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh well. It's all good. I'll just make my own, that is if no one steps up and can come up with some.


I might have the seats bro not sure ill check for u buddy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh well. It's all good. I'll just make my own, that is if no one steps up and can come up with some.


those are actually a cool idea chris....i was just gonna foam tuck....but hmm......?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok, so here are the pics of the polara style tail lights......trying just to mock for pics.....wasnt working so i cut the red lenses off the tree and one of the lil fuckers broke in half and went flying! :banghead: so here's pics for now....i gotta go rip my bench apart or just may have to cast one side of the rear for the lights?!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> ok, so here are the pics of the polara style tail lights......trying just to mock for pics.....wasnt working so i cut the red lenses off the tree and one of the lil fuckers broke in half and went flying! :banghead: so here's pics for now....i gotta go rip my bench apart or just may have to cast one side of the rear for the lights?!


I see you solved your tailight problem, I was gonna say if you couldn't find the kit modelhaus sells bumpers and lenses


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look'n good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats great hock. I'm going to try something else.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> those are actually a cool idea chris....i was just gonna foam tuck....but hmm......?


Going to do that if I can't get som from someone else.


bigdogg323 said:


> I might have the seats bro not sure ill check for u buddy


Thanks man. LMK.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> ok, so here are the pics of the polara style tail lights......trying just to mock for pics.....wasnt working so i cut the red lenses off the tree and one of the lil fuckers broke in half and went flying! :banghead: so here's pics for now....i gotta go rip my bench apart or just may have to cast one side of the rear for the lights?!


Damn that sucks,I lost a lot of small parts to the carpet monster.Hope u find it,looks good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> I see you solved your tailight problem, I was gonna say if you couldn't find the kit modelhaus sells bumpers and lenses


yah....when that first got thrown out there i knew there had to be a kit....so i hit ebay and scored a new unbuilt johan kit for $8....pic showed a yellow car built...nobody bid on it.......i guess everyone thought it was built already cuz the same kit in other auctions was $20-$30?! reading can be your friend some times! modelhaus has awsome stuff.....but i didnt want to wait 6 weeks.......that would've killed the drive for this one! LOL.....body is all shaved smooth now....... hopefully the white base sunday?! we need some damn pics in here already!


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

good score on the lights those will be a perfect match for this build


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

corky said:


> good score on the lights those will be a perfect match for this build


:thumbsup: i just been messing with the undies....redoing the guts.....i didnt like the foam look so i may cut up some catalina parts to work with?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

been doing some catalina to impy surgery on the guts...LOL the foam wont compare to the catalina button tuck!
















































its rough, but a start........LOL i need to spray the body white still so its ready for INK when it gets here!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good. 

I haven't takin my car out of the dip yet. Been there for a week now. I should get on that.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good.
> 
> I haven't takin my car out of the dip yet. Been there for a week now. I should get on that.


might mess with the mold saturday to cast the tails?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dodged the casting for tonight! pee wee fooball and an 11 hour day on top of all that....still managed to work on gypsys guts!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn that looks sweet joe :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang Hock ! That build is looking sweet ! Your INK should be there by this Tuesday . Love the idea how you did the interior !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats coming out great hock.


Here's my update.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Half, have you tried to remove the paint off a pre-painted Revell '63? I am trying now but that Chinese crap won't let go.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Im useing brake fluid. It seems to be doing ok. Good luck.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> dodged the casting for tonight! pee wee fooball and an 11 hour day on top of all that....still managed to work on gypsys guts!


That's looks great,clean work so far!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> Damn that looks sweet joe :thumbsup:


thanks bro....i do have to say it came out pretty cool looking, still have the front seats to go!



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking good homie:thumbsup:


thank you sir!



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang Hock ! That build is looking sweet ! Your INK should be there by this Tuesday . Love the idea how you did the interior !


ok cool trend...ill let ya know when it lands! i need to get the body based then soon!:run:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> Hey Half, have you tried to remove the paint off a pre-painted Revell '63? I am trying now but that Chinese crap won't let go.


if yours is a die cast....you should use that gel type paint stripper you brush on! works like a charm to strip die cast.....havent done it in awhile so i dont remember an exact name?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thats coming out great hock.
> 
> 
> Here's my update.


your paints already bubbled up half......its ready! brush that crap off! :h5:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Just an aircraft stripper.. can get it from Autozone.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I stripped it off. Had to put it back in upside down to get the roof. But should be all stripped in a day or 2.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

No, it is the plastic revell '63 Imp


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thats coming out great hock.
> 
> 
> Here's my update.



Thats looking almost ready.Cant wait to see the 63 I messed up,the second model I built,reborn as a take on the Gypsy Rose.I so got to stay tuned for this:drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got the guts about done and ready for paint now...FULL FRONT AND BACK DIAMOND TUCK!!


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

those seats came out so badass :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn Hock, those seats are coming out SWEET. Great job buddy.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

great work Hock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks great! Hey does the steering wheel have the three holes in the arms, or slots like these:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> Looks great! Hey does the steering wheel have the three holes in the arms, or slots like these:


:dunno:if you go to the 1st page......the 1:1 pics from the rear.....door open....looks like the slot like your chain wheel pic there!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

I couldnt tell by the pic. But if you say slotted, then slotted it is. Maybe if Gary sees this he can chime in, he seem to be quite knoledgeable about this 1:1.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sinicle said:


> I couldnt tell by the pic. But if you say slotted, then slotted it is. Maybe if Gary sees this he can chime in, he seem to be quite knoledgeable about this 1:1.


:yes:yah he knew walt personally....walt painted her up! i just hope my seats are close to the 1:1?! :dunno:hno: i gotta wing it on the trunk set up to!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Or just keep the truck closed.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Or just keep the truck closed.


:no: cuz that would be HALFASSed!! LOL...besides im using the revell 63 just for that purpose! and the undies detail


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Now you know why that's my user name. LOL I'm not opening mine up at all. Even the hoods going to stay closed.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Now you know why that's my user name. LOL I'm not opening mine up at all. Even the hoods going to stay closed.


:dunno::loco: crack the hood open at least!?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Non of those pics we've seen of it has it and ether is mine. Straght up curbside going on here.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Non of those pics we've seen of it has it and ether is mine. Straght up curbside going on here.


black fender wells and chevy orange 350 and black carpet trunk with a black 2 pump set up coming for mine


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> black fender wells and chevy orange 350 and black carpet trunk with a black 2 pump set up coming for mine


Kool.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea guys awsome work deff keep this goin this build is awsome


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i tryed a cheater cast of the polara tail lights tonight with silly putty for the mold......started good.......but the resin stuck to the putty when i pulled it apart....DAMMIT!!! im gonna have to make a mold of the tails and wait 18 hours for cure time!! :banghead: ALSO.. i got my gypsy INK ink in!!! but now im like FUCK?! i was worried about the white fade into the pink over the roses.....squash that right now..............i have to figure out how to get a FINE black line to run the pattern of the car AND THEN fade the whitE into pink?! GARY..........paint help please..........TREND.........make ink to work?!.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hock dont worry about the black line where the fade is. Just paint it like you were, then when the paint is done with the fade and the decals THEN just take your fine line tape what ever you use for that and outline the patten where the fade it (in the fade and outside the fade) where the black line go's and use a pin or marker or something to lay the stripe down. GET IT..... U follow me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

The black line is easy to do but hard to xplain ......... I'de mask off around the pink fade then mask off for a pinstripe then just paint in the black let dry for around 10 min or so then slowly pull away the tape ..... the black pinstripw ill be around the pink ...

If I knew you guys were going to be doing alot of masking , I would have made these decals with the pink fades and black perimeter pinstripe on clear decal paper ..... then you would've just had to paint the area up under the decals white ..... seal them off ... then paint the rest of the body ...... 

I think I might do a '63 Gypsy paint/decal how to after I finish my Supershow builds ...... I sounds like it would be alot of fun ... but I'ma paint 80% of mine and just use the white decal paper inserts .........

*? for Gary, do you know what pink the '63 used, is it an enamel or laquer pink pearl, or is it even a pearl ?*


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Trend- I didnt order my decals yet sooooooooooooooo you could still go ahead and redo them if its not to much work. ???? What you think.

Hell print it out on white paper so all we have to do is paint the body pink, and the decals do the rest.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> The black line is easy to do but hard to xplain ......... I'de mask off around the pink fade then mask off for a pinstripe then just paint in the black let dry for around 10 min or so then slowly pull away the tape ..... the black pinstripw ill be around the pink ...
> 
> If I knew you guys were going to be doing alot of masking , I would have made these decals with the pink fades and black perimeter pinstripe on clear decal paper ..... then you would've just had to paint the area up under the decals white ..... seal them off ... then paint the rest of the body ......
> 
> ...


makes sence trend...now the trick is to lay out tape for the black line with out lookin wavy! and i think im gonna go with the one shot testors pink.......i was looking at some nail polish, but not ready to break out the A/B yet....its been a long time and even then i had only sprayed maybe 3 cars?!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Break it out!!! Just go for it! Don't be scurred!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Break it out!!! Just go for it! Don't be scurred!!


LOL...i wish i could throw down some shit like you chris! im stuck with shake and shoot right now! i'll go with my comfort zone for this one.....A/B will come....LOL i bought a damn compressor for it 2 years back so i need to!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

How about using a black micro Sharpy marker for the pin stripe? You would need a straight edge.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> How about using a black micro Sharpy marker for the pin stripe? You would need a straight edge.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Hock puttin it down up in hurt! Great job on them seats brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> How about using a black micro Sharpy marker for the pin stripe? You would need a straight edge.


hmmm?



COAST2COAST said:


> Hock puttin it down up in hurt! Great job on them seats brotha:thumbsup:


thanks coast, i just need to find some good piping for the seats and the guts can go together....LOL we need more pics in here!! good info flyin around no dought.....but we need some eye kandy!! where yah at halfass?! or any one else who wants to play? trend did make up some ink for it!! i got the polara tail lights......LOL...the hard work is almost done!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hay hay hay now.......Im slow as fuck!!!! thats where Im at.....lol And thats where I'z stay at.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

here you go,,,,,63 gypsy rose with the 64 version paint job.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That was the one I was looking for,was that Mando M's?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> here you go,,,,,63 gypsy rose with the 64 version paint job.


I dont like it. But at the time it was made I can see that it could have beed kool.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> I dont like it. But at the time it was made I can see that it could have beed kool.


You'd probably like it better if it was a Donk,jacked up to the sky.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn dat replica came out nice who ever built it! So wuz up with this project homies most of d time I try to flip thru an check out d progress all I ever see is a bunch of talkin come on fellas U CAN DO IT!! Lol just jkn homies would love to check out sum real progress on it tho good luck with it im sure its gonna b a bad ass build when finishd


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> dodged the casting for tonight! pee wee fooball and an 11 hour day on top of all that....still managed to work on gypsys guts!


Interior coming along nice hoc much props


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> You'd probably like it better if it was a Donk,jacked up to the sky.


Nope.....that's it, your right I would LOVE it if it looked like that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn dat replica came out nice who ever built it! So wuz up with this project homies most of d time I try to flip thru an check out d progress all I ever see is a bunch of talkin come on fellas U CAN DO IT!! Lol just jkn homies would love to check out sum real progress on it tho good luck with it im sure its gonna b a bad ass build when finishd


Hocks a lot further then I am. But when I get on it, I'll be flying.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn dat replica came out nice who ever built it! So wuz up with this project homies most of d time I try to flip thru an check out d progress all I ever see is a bunch of talkin come on fellas U CAN DO IT!! Lol just jkn homies would love to check out sum real progress on it tho good luck with it im sure its gonna b a bad ass build when finishd


yah im on it, just be some pics of black undies and guts......YAWN.....but yah, there needs to be more pics......as for all the talking....for once it is constructive....no sidetracked B.S.



pina's LRM replica said:


> Interior coming along nice hoc much props


thanks bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hocks a lot further then I am. But when I get on it, I'll be flying.


LOL...well yah....i piece undies some ink and pink paint with cragers...LOL, you should be done by now!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit I should be. A easy curbside, hell like I said when I get on it, it'll be fast to get re done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> yah im on it, just be some pics of black undies and guts......YAWN.....but yah, there needs to be more pics......as for all the talking....for once it is constructive....no sidetracked B.S.
> 
> 
> thanks bro!


Its all good hoc I know its gonna come out clean say so theres 2 being built here? Thought it was just 1 bro dats gonna b cool


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Its all good hoc I know its gonna come out clean say so theres 2 being built here? Thought it was just 1 bro dats gonna b cool


yah...2 for now me and HALFASS.....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I'm in it too. I'm just slow as fuck.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats gonna b tight I always liked d 64 version much props to both u homies gonna b sum sweet builds


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

come on guys i cant wait to see it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Slow your roll boy. You could still get in on this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Slow your roll boy. You could still get in on this.


Blah Blah Blah,get to building fucker lol JK can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

You know I didnt think about this, but look at the 67 impala rear lights. Look pretty close to what we need right.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> You know I didnt think about this, but look at the 67 impala rear lights. Look pretty close to what we need right.


:no: close, but all six are square on the gypsy...the 67 curve out on both red tails


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah it looked close to me too.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> :no: close, but all six are square on the gypsy...the 67 curve out on both red tails


i got some 64 dodge tails to use for this to save my 64 dodge kit i bought sam......maybe i can score some tails for this build if you get into it?! where's your pics! i kinda fell off and need to ge back to it, but where you at foo!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to this thread,come on Sam build something now bro,now that your done with the 63 wagon you got the best opportunity to start something fresh


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dont fuckin bump this thread up.........We'z the ones that are build these cars will do that. Dont ever do that fucking shit again. What the hell is wrong with you.

Do it again and you'll get beat up from the feet up. You hear!!!!!!

Nh Im going to get back on it now. I need to get the decals do I can find out how to lay the tape so I can outline the pink fade around the roes's.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

yah....dammit, i need to get back to it.....half.....i give on casting the tails......i MIGHT be able to find parts from some of the local guys here....if not, hit up modelhaus....you need the rear bumper and tails for a '64 dodge super stock


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool, don't know 100% if I'll go with the same type of rear lights. Might go to the craft store and find something small to fit there. We'll see.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

just my .02 cents, dont know if it was already said.....but cant you just drill out the circled taillights and square em up?:dunno:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> just my .02 cents, dont know if it was already said.....but cant you just drill out the circled taillights and square em up?:dunno:


yah....but with the dodge tails...from how i see it so far.........cut the round tails flat and the squared tail will fit flush on top.....HALF is using the amt and going curbside....so easy for him....i got the revell and have to cut my tails for the trunk to open


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> yah....but with the dodge tails...from how i see it so far.........cut the round tails flat and the squared tail will fit flush on top.....*HALF is using the amt and going curbside....so easy for him*....i got the revell and have to cut my tails for the trunk to open


SOOOOO punk, got a prob with that........Do some about it........lol Nah you right, Im trying to go the easy rout cus I cant fade for shit so I need to make it as easy as I can.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> SOOOOO punk, got a prob with that........Do some about it........lol Nah you right, Im trying to go the easy rout cus I cant fade for shit so I need to make it as easy as I can.


nah....i ment easy for the tails......you could leave em 1 piece....i gotta cut mine cuz the trunk is open FOO!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I know what you ment. Im FUCKIN with you.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :twak: fight :twak: fight :twak: fight 

















































jk fellas  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

LMAO at Biggdogg


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> LMAO at Biggdogg


  :naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No........no........no. I like talkin shit to ster the pot.:loco:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> No........no........no. I like talkin shit to ster the pot.:loco:












:roflmao:FIGHT :roflmao: FIGHT :roflmao: FIGHT:roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao:FIGHT :roflmao: FIGHT :roflmao: FIGHT:roflmao:


LOL....nah....im a lover not a fighter...besides...i think its a crime to assult the mentally challenged?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Well Im glad someone ler the cat out of the bag. Thats how I still have a job. I pull the retard card as much as poss, + cant get fired if you RE-TARD-DID.

tHaT MakE SAm fIll wAy m0 b3tT3r. mEz v3ry [email protected] N0W.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Well Im glad someone ler the cat out of the bag. Thats how I still have a job. I pull the retard card as much as poss, + cant get fired if you RE-TARD-DID.
> 
> tHaT MakE SAm fIll wAy m0 b3tT3r. mEz v3ry [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ricezart


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks dre. That 64 looked good.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks dre. That 64 looked good.


WHAT KINDA CAR DID THOSE TAIL LIGHTS COME FROM ?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hock knows but I thinks its a 60's dodge.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> WHAT KINDA CAR DID THOSE TAIL LIGHTS COME FROM ?


'64 dodge super stock.....damn i need to get back to this!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah me too.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I picked up this cheap Franklin Mint and disected it thinking it would be a good Gypsy Rose Imp.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> I picked up this cheap Franklin Mint and disected it thinking it would be a good Gypsy Rose Imp.


nice find sandcast!! i got 2 good FM 63 in the case....3 ripped apart to build but all verts.....GOOD IDEA! open doors and all jambs done!! lol I MAY HAVE TO SWITCH UP NOW!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

sandcast said:


> I picked up this cheap Franklin Mint and disected it thinking it would be a good Gypsy Rose Imp.


That is kool. I need me one of those.


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I paid $20 for it. Had a defect.

Don't have to bare metal foil it cause the chrome is all separate. That is a big plus!

Took me about an hour to pop it apart using small screw drivers and Xacto knife. Not sure if I should strip the paint or not.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so i think im gonna ditch the polara tail lights so i can get this one done already......i was cutting a resin bumper piece so i was already iffy.....the 2 tails together werent so bad, but its the single tail bezel that freakin broke! i may cut my plastic one from the kit.....but the resin isnt gonna happen i dont think?!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm I need to do some with this build too. Going to get back on it on sat.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Hmm I need to do some with this build too. Going to get back on it on sat.


 LOL .....i know im laggin, but at least i threw down some pics...... have you started it yet past getting the kit?! you better get some ink from trend before he gets to busy! i think im leaning to ditching the polara tails though...SUCKS cuz thats one thing i wanted to work out next to the ink!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I have everything. The paint is my concern.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> I have everything. The paint is my concern.


trend has the 63 ink sandcast......my body is in pearl white im still messin with the tails but about done with the dodge squares......i forgot you had the FM 63.....i may go dig out my builder....so we now have 3 of us in this build...lats going guys....im planning this for my new years day build...sandcast....halfass....you guys game? a build off with in a build off i guess?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sandcast said:


> I have everything. The paint is my concern.


where you at now bro.....i need to get on this again!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man what happened with this thread


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man what happened with this thread


Yeah what ^^^^ said


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Yeah what ^^^^ said


X3 homie hows it comin along?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man what happened with this thread


i got involved...so it became a dust collector! LOL


pina's LRM replica said:


> X3 homie hows it comin along?


pretty much at a stop! LOL...i need to get rid of that damn "back burner"!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

this my homage to the classic gypsie rose, its not completed but you can see where its going


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OldSchoolVato said:


> this my homage to the classic gypsie rose, its not completed but you can see where its going


Looks good bro


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

finaly done


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thought gipsy rose was pink?


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thought gipsy rose was pink?


you understand whats an homage right, its an interpretation homie


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OldSchoolVato said:


> View attachment 613126


props on d project anyway homie!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> View attachment 613126


you got that '64 version Oldschool......i grinding on the ORIGINAL '63.....i think im done trying with the square dodge tail lights....gonna leave em impy and get it done already!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> you got that '64 version Oldschool......i grinding on the ORIGINAL '63.....i think im done trying with the square dodge tail lights....gonna leave em impy and get it done already!


whats an "impy"?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

OldSchoolVato said:


> whats an "impy"?
> 
> 
> View attachment 613886


Impy means Impala homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Impy means Impala homie


LOL...yah...its one of those "im too lazy to write the whole word, so i'll shorten it" things!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OldSchoolVato said:


> View attachment 613112
> finaly done






This looks good


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

dig it dig it, im waiting to see that 63 version homie


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OldSchoolVato said:


> dig it dig it, im waiting to see that 63 version homie


there's pics of the real 1:1 on the first page of this thread so you can get an idea


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

beautyfull low


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

View attachment 613886
[/QUOTE]

Damn bro this is a sweet pic looks bad ass almost like it so much dat was almost inspired me there for a sec to wanna build a replica my self of it but got my hands full at d moment mayb later in d futer ill give a shot but man dose it look clean in dat pic


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine stopped dead in the water. My scale dropped down very small. And that scale don't make a 63 impala.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i gotta finish mine....Sinicle made me a steering wheel for mine!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^u know this could be your next 1/25.....should you choose to back to that scale hint hint


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice me and my dad tab builds to


----------

